# Washing machine repairs?



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

The machine in my apartment is knackered and the landlord has asked me to get someone to come to fix it and he will pay the repair bill. Can anyone recommend a washing machine repair man that can actually repair the darn thing and not just turn up, shake his head and ask for money?


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

sorry to pick up an old thread but I have the same question now.. 
need to have my washing machine repaired.. 
I searched dubizzle and some other site but if you can recommend (of blacklist) someone that would be great.. 
thanks in advance


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

What make is it? For example Siemen's washing machines are repaired by Better Life repair center I believe even when they are out of warranty. It may be worth calling Carrefour for some advise as they cover a whole bunch of brands.


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

zin said:


> What make is it? For example Siemen's washing machines are repaired by Better Life repair center I believe even when they are out of warranty. It may be worth calling Carrefour for some advise as they cover a whole bunch of brands.


Drive around Deira in the street that looks like it would be called "Little Pakistan" with all these shops....pop into one that sells appliances and washing machines and ask them if they have someone to fix them.

When we got our machine the guy was so nice, he offered us tea and asked us to stay/stand awhile. It was the weekend we first moved here though and declined...though looking back i wish we stayed!

Anyways, hopefilly i can find the information from the guy we purchased our machine from, i can get you information on his brother, who does machine repairs. Very nice people. I hope i can find their contact information - if i can i will PM it.


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

AndreaMarshall, thanks, appreciate it.. ))


----------

